
Trump’s FCC Launches Attack on Net Neutrality Transparency Rules - bko
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/it-begins-trumps-fcc-launches-attack-on-net-neutrality-transparency-rules
======
Oxitendwe
>As a result of Thursday's action, "thousands" of small and medium-sized
internet service providers (ISPs) around the country are no longer required to
give their customers detailed information about broadband prices, speeds and
fees, according to the FCC.

This seems regrettable, but what do this have to do with net neutrality? Isn't
the point of net neutrality that all consumers of bandwidth should have equal
access to the internet, and they should not have to pay more for access to any
particular part of it? The article's title seems inaccurate, at no point do
they explain what this new lack of transparency actually has to do with net
neutrality.

